# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  موضوع خیلی جدی به راهنمایی فوری تون احتیاج دارم بچه ها

## NiNi

*سلام بچه ها الان امکان ثبت نام تو دانشگاه های پردیس هست؟ یا مهلتش تموم شده؟*

----------


## NiNi

*Up
دوستان واقعا کسی نمیدونه بعد از اتمام مهلت ثبت نام هم میشه ثبت نام کرد یا نه؟ اگه میدونین بگین لطفاً*

----------


## artim

> *سلام بچه ها الان امکان ثبت نام تو دانشگاه های پردیس هست؟ یا مهلتش تموم شده؟*


ثبتنام کنکور تموم نشده تمدید هم میشه
شما باید اول کنکور شرکت کنی بعد که نتایج اومد در مرداد ماه انتخاب رشته کنی پردیس هارو بزنین شهریور نتایج کلی میاد که پردیش قبول شدی یا خیر
ثبتنام پردیس جداگانه نیست

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط artim


ثبتنام کنکور تموم نشده تمدید هم میشه
شما باید اول کنکور شرکت کنی بعد که نتایج اومد در مرداد ماه انتخاب رشته کنی پردیس هارو بزنین شهریور نتایج کلی میاد که پردیش قبول شدی یا خیر
ثبتنام پردیس جداگانه نیست 


من سال قبل کنکور دادم. منظورم اینه که هنوز برای ۹۷ یی ها فرصت ثبت نام تو دانشگاه هست یا خیر. برای همین ترم*

----------


## artim

> *
> من سال قبل کنکور دادم. منظورم اینه که هنوز برای ۹۷ یی ها فرصت ثبت نام تو دانشگاه هست یا خیر. برای همین ترم*


اگه قبول شدین نیمسال دوم الان حضوری برین دانشگاه اقدام کنید فقط باید حضوری رفت

----------

